

Show HN: Yeah, a Ruby video game framework - Skoofoo
http://github.com/yeahrb/yeah/#readme

======
Pistos2
Nice! The example code looks simple enough to understand relatively quickly,
and it does seem to work (good on you to have working demos to show). May play
with this some time soon. You should put some contact info in the README. e.g.
IRC channel, or email (if you dare), or a pointer to github issues page.

~~~
Skoofoo
Thank you for the kind words!

Great suggestion, I will add all those to the README soon; in the meantime
here it is:

IRC channel: Freenode #yeahrb

Email: skoofoo@gmail.com

Issues:
[https://github.com/yeahrb/yeah/issues](https://github.com/yeahrb/yeah/issues)

------
Skoofoo
Author here. Make sure to check out the examples and docs! This is alpha-stage
software, but there is roughly enough functionality to build a complete modern
video game.

Please ask me any questions you have! Feedback is appreciated.

~~~
ccallebs
Is the main benefit to Yeah vs. other frameworks (Gosu in particular) that it
compiles to JS? I'm actually weighing game framework options for a project I
want to undertake.

~~~
Skoofoo
Gosu is a library that provides the basic building blocks for a video game,
while Yeah is an opinionated framework designed to be fast to build games
with. It is similar to Sinatra vs Ruby on Rails.

A major feature of Yeah is a Processing/HTML5 Canvas-like drawing API.
[http://rdoc.info/github/yeahrb/yeah/9f065a6/Yeah/Display](http://rdoc.info/github/yeahrb/yeah/9f065a6/Yeah/Display)

Yeah is in early development; more time-saving constructs and functionality
are in the works (animated sprites, collision detection, touch controls, etc).

Yeah compiles to JS now, though it is platform-agnostic - in the future it
will also compile into PC executables and mobile apps.

~~~
ccallebs
Great, thank you for the write-up. I'll definitely have to take a look.

------
nacs
Have you considered using Pixi.js instead of pure canvas? Pixi.js uses WebGL
with a canvas fallback and performance is much better:
[http://www.pixijs.com/](http://www.pixijs.com/)

~~~
Skoofoo
Early on I took a close look at Pixi.js, though it turned out to not be the
right fit for the project. However, it is planned for Yeah to have an
interchangeable WebGL renderer at some point, similar to Pixi.js and Three.js.

~~~
mattdesl
If you're looking at WebGL, check out StackGL. It's pretty much intended as a
low level WebGL wrapper with a modular codebase, and lots of high level
modules built on top of it.

------
Artemis2
That name sounds really confusing. Looks neat otherwise.

~~~
Skoofoo
Thanks, I did not catch that before. I hope that the confusion will subside
after Yeah becomes more well known.

~~~
ARCarr
You should add an exclamation point to the end. It'll make it sound more
exciting, and less confusing.

~~~
seanewest
or don't do that

------
TheOverSleeper
I like this.

